# Need help!!!



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

My wife and I were supposed to be getting a Drago vom Patriot puppy from the Hanrahans, but unfortunately it did not work out. We are in need of a good reputable working line breeder. We just moved from TN. to Utah. I know of a few good breeders in the east, but not in the west. I want to do schutzhund and personal protection with this dog. My wife and I are a young married couple and we are VERY active. Any help with breeders located closer to Utah (doesn't have to be in the state) would be much appreciated


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

I live in Utah as well. The breeder I went to lives 10 minutes away from me. She's located in Tooele, Utah. Check out her website at vbgs.com I think. If not just google Von Beals German Shepherds 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

They have BEAUTIFUL "show line" German Shepherds, but I am looking for a "working line" puppy. West German working lines/ Czech. Thank you for your response


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a great site put together by Wildwolf and others from this site. I don't see one listed in UT but maybe you could have the pup shipped.
Breeder Directory - German Shepherd Guide
Moms


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for the breeding directory! Unfortunately there are no "working line" german shepherd breeders in Utah. It looks like I will have to have a puppy shipped. Can anyone tell me about Alpine K9, Sequoyah-German shepherds, and K9 specialists? I am curious to hear about the dogs these kennels are producing.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Oklahoma is not too far a drive. 

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did the breeder have any suggestions for you in your current area since it didn't work out with her breeding?


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Jax, no they did not. I had some personal differences with them. You could pm me for more details. I decided not to go with that breeding.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

You are looking for a working line pup, are you looking for a male or female? Are you willing to ship? Have you had previous experience with Schutzhund or PPD, or just wanting to start getting involved?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think there are several people on this board with Sequoya dogs.

If you are willing to ship, I'd recommend Geistwasser in IL. I owned one of their dogs and have met/trained with several others. Very nice dogs, they actually train and title them (they are active in training, not just buying titled dogs) and have generations of their own dogs titled. They were very easy to work with, provided exactly the dog I asked for and have always offered additional support.
:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

mnm... I would like a male puppy, and I have a little experience with schutzhund from the local clubs here. As i have watched them train, I have become addicted to the sport! I grew up with a working line german shepherd, and he was by far the best dog my family ever owned. I do not have experience with ppd, but I would love to learn.


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

And yes I am willing to ship.


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm expecting a super litter from Irmus Galan Nalag Feb 1st from my titled import female. I'm in Indiana though. 

Email [email protected]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

AJones...could you provide me with some more information on this litter please. I have seen Irmus work and he is amazing!!! His offspring are showing a lot of potential as well. What is the dams pedigree?


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes I LOVE Irmus and what he is producing!! Mike really likes my girl and is pretty pumped about litter as well. Joy is my only female and I'm so lucky to have her, as she's exactly everything I want and building a foundation with her. Very high drive working beast, yet completely calm, friendly and social otherwise. My 5 year old daughter can hug and lead her around, the vets don't believe she is an ipo dog because she's so sweet and calm. But don't let that fool you, lol.

I'm keeping a female myself to title and for future breeding. I'm tentatively planning to bring pups up to Mike for outside evaluation as well.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=593543&mother=1860886

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ajones143 (Jan 7, 2013)

And I know someone with Sequoyah dogs and couldn't be happier. Actually she has an Irmus daughter from them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I will send you a PM


----------

